# cross trainer......worth it?



## JamesD87 (Jan 19, 2013)

hey guys

a few days ago i stumbled upon someone selling a cross trainer for a tenner! i went and bought it and to be fair it seems a decent machine,im just wondering how i should use this because the last thing i want to do is start losing weight rapidly,iv googled it and its coming back saying on some sites that it can be used for cardio on off days at low intensity for no more than 20 minutes if your trying to build muscle,i believe the phrase they used was "have you ever seen a muscular marathon runner and over use of this machine will burn muscle as well as fat" would this be true? because iv found other sites and especially youtube vids claiming that the use of these can aid in building muscle(find this hard to believe myself)one guy even claimed 2 hours of this day would cut out the need for weight training!..any advice is welcome because if im going to lose rapid weight im just not going to use it or should i say over use it,apolgies for the naive approach to the question im learning as i go

cheers all


----------

